

Show HN: Our iPhone App for sharing stories - pretty much anything creative. - ntharani
http://opuss.com

======
ntharani
More info on <http://blog.opuss.com/>. This falls into a genre known as
Freemium Fiction - which is huge in Asia. The publishing concept is simple:
Just. Start. Writing. You get popular and amass a following. Lots of apps to
share thoughts and statuses, but we think this is a niche area: Your favourite
quotes, stories etc. Would love to know your thoughts.

